# another ATI RADEON problem

## HiFidk

Hi

I've been trying to get my gentoo system to work with 3d support. There's a lot of usefull help to get in here but now i seem to be stuck with a strange problem that i can't find anything about

I have emerged the latest ati-drivers and followed the installation description in this post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=102680

my XFree86.0.log looks like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> ...

 

this is where I see the "xf86_ENOSPC" error that I can't find anything about anywhere... The problem might be something else though, take a look at

my dmesg looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.4.22 (root@hifidesktop) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #3 tir okt 21 13:24:01 CEST 2003
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

as you see i'm running the 2.4.22 kernel right now, and I have also tried the 2.4.20-r3 gaming source from gentoo but that doesn't seem to work very well with my ATARAID (which is also why I'm not using the 2.6 kernel )

There seems to be a problem with the MTRR, and i really don't know how to fix that!

----------

## HiFidk

i could not get the rest of it in the same message for some reason... so here it is:

my XFree86config file looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # File: XF86Config-4
> 
> # File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.
> ...

 

as for now I have compiled the kernel with AGPGART as a module and with support for SIS agp, no DRI and MTRR support. Right now I'm using the internal AGP module (see in the XFree86.config) but with the AGPGART module from the kernel I get the same result

My system runs on a EPOX-4SDA+ with sis chipset and ATI RADEON 9500 pro

It seems to be the MTRR problem causing all of this, and I tried to set my agp aperture size in bios to 256mb, same result, though giving me this dmesg (the last of it) :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mtrr: no more MTRRs available
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-2
> ...

 

I've seen from another post that it has something to do with what's in /proc/mtrr and here is what I get with "cat /proc/mtrr":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 256MB: write-back, count=1
> 
> reg01: base=0xffff80000 (65535MB), size=   4KB: uncachable, count=1
> ...

 

It doesn't make much sense for me...  :Sad: 

I hope you guys can help me here. I know it is a very long post but I figured that these things are needed to provide the right information

----------

## Schlummi

Hmm, it seems I have the same problem with my ATI 9500. It is not quite the same chipversion:

>>>>>>snip>>>>>>>>>>

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

        ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

        ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

        ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

        ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

        ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

        ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

        ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

        ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

        ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

        ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

        ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

        ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

        ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

        ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

        ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

        ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 AD (R9500) found

>>>>>>snap>>>>>>>>>>

Config: Kernel 2.6.0test9, agpgart as module, ati-driver and working X without 3D

----------

## ch_bock

ati-drivers are for 2.4 kernel series afaik. Use the drm drives that come along with the 2.6 kernel

bock

----------

## HiFidk

schlummi:

what kind of chipset are u using ? on the motherboard I mean

----------

## Schlummi

I'm using a Intel D865PERL with a 865PE Chipset.

----------

## nicoleef

yeha "glx", "drm" and "dri" with kernel2.6-test9 work well with the agpart enabled on my 

ATI RADEON 9000M

i dont use the ati-driver, y use only to create my XF86Config

----------

## HiFidk

well kernel 2.6.x is not an option for ATA-RAID users as long as there aren't any ATA-RAID support in it, and that includes me...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *HiFidk wrote:*   

> well kernel 2.6.x is not an option for ATA-RAID users as long as there aren't any ATA-RAID support in it, and that includes me...  

 

That's a bit unfortunate  :Sad:  There are some people here with SiS 648 chipsets, which I'd assume is pretty close to the 645, and they seem to be having much more luck with 2.6 than with 2.4...

----------

## HiFidk

well, thats not very nice for me then... I'll just have to wait until they re-write the ATA-RAID stuff in the 2.6 kernel... damn!   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

